# Leigh VRS - the VRS24 exactly



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I too use the VRS attachment for my Leigh jig and a separate dust attachment for each of my routers. The jig attachment in on an old Craftsman shop vac and the routers are on my Festool vac. Must be the Craftsman shop vac because I'd estimate I only get 75% to 85% dust collection at the VRS attachment for the 2-1/4" hose. Maybe it's time to look for another shop vac.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like better dust collection than my current method of a shop fan at my back.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought mine with the VRS attachment and i agree, picks up almost all the dust.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I just like mine for the extra support it give the router. The dust collection is a nice bonus. I have mine connected to a shop vac and I'd say its certainly above 90%. There will always dust and particles that escape.


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

I got this with my Super 12, I tried cutting one set without it as a test and the added router support and dust collection is well worth having.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I purchased one last winter but have not used it yet. Glad to hear it is worth the money!


----------

